# Certified Coder looking to work from home



## danalyn (Dec 4, 2008)

I am a Certified Profession Coder through the AAPC.  I have over 7 years experience.  I recently was contracted to work at an Air Force Base coding for Family Practice, Flight Medicine, Audiology, Podiatry, Orthopedics, Student Health and Behavioral Health Management.  I am familiar with DoD coding.

I would like to work from home now.


----------

